# New Truck Fever



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, all this talk of new trucks, I came down with the fever. Telling the wife that we really needed more power to tow the trailer, I got the OK to start looking at new trucks.

Today, I test drove 3 trucks. 2 Chevy's and 1 Ford, and I will be looking at least one more Chevy before this fever passes.

The two Chevy's were 2500HD's with the Vortec 6000 and 4.10 gears. One crew cab, and one Ext. Cab . My only concern with them was that the HP and Torque #'s are not much different then my Vortec 5300 is now.

The Ford was an F350 SD, crew cab with the PSD, and the Powershift 5 speed automatic transmission. The truck I drove was loaded, as it was a Lariat trimed unit. I really think the Ford rode better, but the Chevy's were more comfortable.

I am going to another dealer tomorrow to see about looking at a Duramax Powered Chevy, and then I will decide which I like better. (I feel the fever is spiking!) Then I will try to find the deal of the century, and unless I can find that, I will be staying in the Avalanche for just a while longer.









Has anybody towed their Outback with the 6.0 liter Chevy? Does it suffer from the same small block lack of power as the 5.3?

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy

Tim I just read a dealers first test drive of the 2005 Ford F350 SD. I would drive one of those before you make up your mind, from his reports it drives substantially different/better than the 2004 did. His remarks only reinforce why I'm going with an 05. So before you jump at one, see if any dealers are getting the 05s in since many are reporting they are arriving as we speak.


----------



## lukn2doit2

Tim, that 6.0 in the 2500HD is what pushed me to the CTD in the dodge. I wanted to take a bigger step away from the 5300. I couldn't find a duramax in a crew cab 2500HD that was anywhere close to the dodge unless i ordered it. The Chevy had more room, longer wheelbase, and more payload capacity - but in the end, money won out. I loved the F250 PSD the best ,but it was even higher than the 2500HD.

Push yourself to the diesel if it is at all possible. Our last trip, the first one with the new truck, was through the Smokey mnts. Mostly low grades, there were some long and short 7% ones - but all in all, i could accelerate on ANY hill if i wanted to.







Only a few times, because speed was limited down to 30 to 40mph, I had to put tow/haul on - not because it wanted to shift, but because it just wanted to lug down and take it...

Plus, only on my 3rd tank of fuel, I rode hard trying to get home in a hurry - *heavy* starts and *heavy *foot on hills and I still got 10mpg over 250 miles. The only thing that killed me was trying to find a diesel pump on the back roads that i could actually get into and OUT of with the outback... Going to have to start a habbit of filling up when we unhitch at the camp site, if possible. Even this little 2500 has the 34 gal tank, which is very nice.

Lucky Hunting!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

NO, Tim don't do it














...........stay with the rest of us "old" truck owners.... Stay off the bandwagon it will only cost you a bundle.

I am waiting until at least 2005 or 2007 before upgrading to the Big Beast.


----------



## California Jim

I gotta get at least another season out of this "old" rig to justify the money spent on mods







Perhaps 2006 for me.


----------



## Ymryl

You MUST buy a new truck....







You MUST buy a new truck....


----------



## California Jim

LOL Paul !

Must be strong! Must be strong!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

How about ......







*"YOU"* buy me a new truck.

You are too funny!!!!!!!!!!

sorry to copy your sign, but it is way to cool.


----------



## Ymryl

I just want everyone to hit the first payment at the same time as me so I'm not alone.... lol

It really is funny how a whole bunch of us all went out within a few weeks of each other and bought new rigs.


----------



## luv2rv

Boy, the US economy must be just humming!!

You'll notice all of us Canadians are doing a lot of talking but no actual purchases to date as far as I can tell.

The prices in Canada are just ridiculous ex: a used 2003 3/4 Ton GMC Sierra Ext Cab with 22K Miles goes for $34,000!!









What would something similar go for in the US?

Oh well guess I will live vicariously through you all


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thanks all for the replies. I kinda figured the Vortec 6000 wasn't going to be enough Luk, but I thought I would ask as there is a significant price difference from the diesels. Y-Guy, the Ford guy I visited yesterday told me that they were not expecting any '05's until October or November.







I liked the overall feel of the Ford, but felt the creature comforts (read that MY comfort) were less then the Chevy's. Although the Ford was in Lariat trim (with the associated $47,000+ sticker price, brought the fever down real quick) it didn't seem as comfortable as the Chevy. That may be that the Chevy's have changed just a little since '02, and I'm used to the Avalanche, I don't know.

I have been doing some number crunching, and I may end up taking Kevin's route, and waiting another year or so, as the pay off/trade-in ratio on my Avalanche looks just a little too close for my comfort. As the only major complaint that I have with the Av right now is the lack of power for hills while towing, it is not insurmountable. Besides, like CaliforniaJim, I have just put some money into it with the mirrors, tranny cooler, tranny temp gauge, and Mobil 1 ATF. ($7.99 a qt adds up real quick!)









If I see a magical "deal that I can't refuse", I may take the plunge, but until then, it is fun to keep looking.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy

I just lucked out today. I've had the dealers calling me and I told them I wanted the real trade in on my Av, both were inline with what I figured, and honest that I could do better selling on my own. One of the dealers said a new 05 was on the truck and wanted me to come look at it, unfortunately I was still in Rotary when he called. So on a hunch I swung by the 3rd dealership I've been talking to and low and behold he and a brand spanking new 2005 F250... needless to say I took it for a drive... Nice... very nice. The new front suspension felt great, the truck itself wasn't even close to the features I wanted but sure gave me a chance to see what it is I'm looking for. In the end though the 3rd dealership is playing games, way low trade in amount and wouldn't stick firm on the truck price until it arrives... NOT.

So I'm waiting for a call from dealer #2 then I'll make my mind up and get out my $500 deposit check.

Tim.. I hear ya, half the fun is the looking! Just like trailer shopping. Speaking of, humm I could tow a fith wheel.. no no must not go trailer shopping must not................


----------



## hurricaneplumber

The wife and I discussed trucks lastnight, while she sipped on a margarita, it's all in the timing!!.......... Well she told me that if I could get her any truck with the towing features that I want and all of the items on her truck now, (leather, sunroof, color, power rear window, supercrew, Rancho shocks, rims, etc.) then we have a deal. And don't increase the payment. So let's see, the same truck only bigger and diesel for the same cost......lots of luck. I think the 2007 plan fits the best for me now.

Good luck to all of you folks with the money trees, mine is only a seedling.

Miraclegrow, Miraclegrow

KS


----------



## NWcamper2

Did we mention that the Titan also has the Rancho Shocks? And the extendable tow mirrors


----------



## NDJollyMon

....and the Titan's "BIG TOW" package comes with many other features such as a tranny cooler w/fan, a tranny temp gauge, a 5 speed transmission, and tow / haul mode, taller gears, & traction control???


----------



## snsgraham

No, (he says in a very meek voice) I do not believe you did.....

Scott


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, Kevin you are not alone. 2007 or maybe even '08 are looking good to me right about now. After looking at the engines available right now, it appears that I will only be happy with a diesel, and I think my money tree must have accidently gotton hit by the Round Up the last time I was spraying the weeds. All of the new diesels I looked at were $43,000 to $48,000. Granted, I've never paid sticker for a car or truck, but these things are moving in our neighborhood right now, and nobody wants to deal in my price range. I paid $400 over invoice for the Avalanche, and would expect nothing more for a new truck.

I'm just going to have to start looking at what mod's I can do to the Avalanche to squeeze every last bit of torque and HP I can out of that 5.3 liter, and just take my time going up the hills.









Fever appears to be gone......for now!









Tim


----------



## lukn2doit2

hatcityhosehauler, not to dig up seeds for ya, but...
And you haven't mentioned dodge, but figured I'd throw my 2 cents in.

Mine listed out right at 39000 with the power and leather package on the slt with the cummins diesel. Paid somewhere around $35000, hard to tell - they were all over the place with my nissian trade. Would have been $2300 less for the cloth slt red one.
I drove quite a few 2500HD's and just about bought one with the 6.0 - luckly they couldn't get right on the trade. I have had a lot of nissan's, ford's and GM's - and currently still have the 04 tahoe. This my first dodge...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I haven't looked at the Dodge's yet, as I'm not convinced the crew cab will give me enough space. It doesn't look much bigger then an extended cab. Besides, even at 35,000 it is still a little more then I can handle at the moment. The payoff on the Avalanche is too great to leave me much of a down payment, even if I sell it on my own. So, wait a few years, Avalanche will be paid for, and see what's out there then.

Tim


----------



## lukn2doit2

Tim, yep - the dodge has to have the smallest crew cab out there of any 1/2 or 3/4 ton truck. It is bigger than most extended cabs, as seating is concerned and also with car seats, but you wouldn't ride back there for 6 hours if your 6'.









We didn't even look at the dodge to begin with, but end the end the options were - dodge + diesel OR chevy LS + 6.0L OR chevy WT 8.1L.

In a few years you will surely have quite a few more options as TVs are concerned - the F250/350 has shown that, they are beautiful with some sweet integrated options.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

When I get to it, Dodge will never be on my list. They may make a nice product but the service in our area is flat out horrible. I even drove to the next nearest dealer, 45 minutes away, only to have slightly better crappy service. And this is based on several problems over several years.

I just had my Ford sunroof repaired, in and out, no problems, absolutely wonderful service, even though I didn't buy my truck there.

So to me, there is much more than manufacturer to look at.

The only truck mod I am going to do is the K&N filter. For the costs of the exhausts, programmers, etc. I just don't see a significant gain to justify the costs. My truck has good enough performance now. If I get into towing a lot more than I do now then I will seriously consider something different. But the few thousand miles a year, I will stay where I'm at.

Three more years and the last child will graduate highschool and we will have more time to travel (hopefully), so that is our plan. By then we won't need the Supercrew size.

KS


----------



## NDJollyMon

Nissan Titan claims interior is biggest in it's class. You could probably hold the NBA playoffs in the backseat area!









Seriously...it has way more leg room than all the trucks I looked at...including the Tahoe I had previously.


----------



## NWcamper2

NDJollyMon said:


> Nissan Titan claims interior is biggest in it's class. You could probably hold the NBA playoffs in the backseat area!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...it has way more leg room than all the trucks I looked at...including the Tahoe I had previously.


I can back that one up.... of all crew cabs of all sizes (i.e. F150/F250 and so on for diff. makes) the line up was:

(1 being the most, 4 the least)

1)Titan

2)Ford

3)Dodge

4)Chevy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I thought the Dodge had the least of all? The doors are definately the smallest, and when helping youngin's into car seats and booster seats, door space is definately an issue. I still have some concerns over the Dodge transmissions, as both Ford and Chevy have upgrade the trannys used with their diesels, and Dodge appears to still be using the same one. Luk, you will have to keep us posted.

The Nissan sure looks like a nice truck, and if I was looking for a 1/2 ton (which in it self is a misnomer) I would definately give it a look see. When I get a new truck, I will be getting something with greater then a 9200# GVWR, which starts with the GM 2500HD's and Ford F250 Superduty's. As I give it more thought, I may even take the total plunge and go straight for the 3500/350 models, and their great GVRW's and towing capacities. You never know when that 5'er may be in the future.

Tim


----------



## Ymryl

I saw a lowered Titan yesterday.... Wanted to pull over and bitch slap the fool that destroyed an awesome truck like that. It is truly amazing what some guys will do to their vehicles...

On another note, I saw a 25RSS getting onto the Mass Pike (east bound) at the I290 exchange yesterday, wonder if it was anyone that frequents the board?

Oh, and I also saw an idiot in a Durango pulling a camper that appeared to be at least 28' long going west bound. Didn't appear that he had any weight distribution or anti-sway equipment as the Durango's ass end was almost on the ground and was swinging back and forth as the camper pushed it all over.... Wonder if the driver was related to the moron that dropped the Titan....


----------



## NWcamper2

Ymryl said:


> Oh, and I also saw an idiot in a Durango pulling a camper that appeared to be at least 28' long going west bound. Didn't appear that he had any weight distribution or anti-sway equipment as the Durango's ass end was almost on the ground and was swinging back and forth as the camper pushed it all over.... Wonder if the driver was related to the moron that dropped the Titan....










It is amazing the things you see on the road


----------



## lukn2doit2

The transmission is the 48RE, which is a replacement to the 47.


> The 2004 Dodge Ram Heavy Duty now offers a new 48RE automatic transmission, expanding the capability of the Cummins High Output Turbo Diesel. Built to a durability test aimed directly at commercial customer use, the Ram Heavy Duty is tested in conditions ranging from -40&Mac251;F to +130&Mac251;F and running the equivalent of 150,000 miles at 95 percent of their on-the-job abuse level.


But that being said, it is a fairly new product! So reliability is yet to be seen over a period of time.
The rear is small (it has to be the smallest "full size" crew cab made), but the doors open almost a full 90*, which makes it a bit easier than our other vehicles.
The lower GVWR (about 9000 with the diesel) only leaves a bit less than 2000# for a pin weight when the truck is loaded for a 5er. The towing of 13450 and GCWR of 20000 leaves a lil room for the trailer to carry a bit of the payload.
But if I were buying the truck for a 5er, I would have the 2500HD. My FatherNlaw's pulls his 33' 13000# 5er very, very well. - and I'd buy the F350 PSD if we moved into the outback!








I can't wait to see some shots of the new F350 your working on, hooked up to the outback, Y-GUY!


----------



## NWcamper2

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I thought the Dodge had the least of all? The doors are definately the smallest, and when helping youngin's into car seats and booster seats, door space is definately an issue.


It is a close toss up with the Dodge and Chevy crews. 
The Ford F250 crew was the closest to the Titan's room.

My Bro-in-law drives a dsl 3500 Dodge Ram crew, but he hauls a 38' Toy hauler Fth wheel (a Transport by Thor). The Titan rear feels more roomy than his rear seat area.

Getting kids in and out...it is a huge issue. Along with we have two approaching teen years, and growing spurts, they will need all the leg room we can get


----------



## luv2rv

Okay, I have to resurrect this topic ... the fever is still out there.

The Chev Trailblazer is as good as gone! We just signed a deal for a new to us truck tonight!! As long as the bank gives the Green light we are a go!

Here are the Specs:









Actually it looks a lot like Verns Banner shot!

2003 GMC 2500 Sierra SLT Ext Cab 4x4
6.0L Vortec Engine, 300HP and 360Lb/FT of Torque
3:73 Gears with Tow Package that includes the Electric extending side mirrors

This is one sweet ride and will definitely pull our 28BH-S to Darien Lake without a problem.

I'll keep you posted
Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy

Oh no Wayne you've brought back the fever, it must not have been cured only hibernating! Congrats on your almost to be new rig!

I got a call from my dealer, the truck has been accepted into production phase and should be getting the DORA (knock on wood) maybe this Friday. Yippee! He got a several new 2005's in the lot and they are still in clean up phase but he wanted me to come out and see them - my kind of dealer... knows how to feed my excitement!


----------



## NDJollyMon

luv2rv said:


> 2003 GMC 2500 Sierra SLT Ext Cab 4x4
> 6.0L Vortec Engine, 300HP and 360Lb/FT of Torque
> 3:73 Gears with Tow Package


I hate to brag....but I will.
The mighty *TITAN *is a half ton, and has:

5.6 L Endurance V8, (built in Tennesee) 
*305 *HP, *379 *ft. lbs torque, and a *5 *speed tranny!

Enjoy your new truck, and make sure you break it in right!


----------



## Y-Guy

Was that the fog horn I heard or the mighty titan gloat boat docking?


----------



## GlenninTexas

I may as well jump in the middle of this discussion as well with my thoughts. In respect to Deisel vs gasoline engine. (I'll stay out of the Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge debate).

I purchased a deisel for the following reasons;
1. Extended life. My primary justification was I intend to keep my truck a minimum of 10 years. The deisel gives me far greater comfort level that I can meet that goal. My previous truck was a GMC v8 which developed some engine problems within 40k miles.
2. Towing capability. More torque, good HP, more substancial transmission. The payback is that my truck delivers 17 -18 mpg in normal city/highway driving and 13 - 15 mpg towing my old T/T. I haven't went far enough with my new 5th wheel to get a measurement yet.
3. At least here in Texas, deisel is slightly cheaper than gasoline. Coupled with the aforementioned fuel economy, the operating costs are much lower, especially if you tow a lot of miles.

Disadvantages:
1. Noise. On the bright side however, it keeps the deer out of my way.
2. Cost $4000-$5000 option.

Bottom line is if you don't do too much towing and/or trade your vehicles after 4-5 years, you may not get the return on investment on a deisel purchase.

For what it's worth. Regards, Glenn

Oh, one more thing regarding the timing of your purchase. You are not likely to find a more favorable time to purchase a new vehicle than now. By waiting till next year you may be throwing away those discounts, rebates, 0% interest rate loans, etc.


----------



## NDJollyMon

GlenninTexas said:


> (I'll stay out of the Ford vs. Chevy vs. Dodge debate).


Hey! You forgot NISSAN!


----------



## luv2rv

Jollymon,

I was specifically looking for a used truck and there just weren't any used Titans around that were in my price range.

If I were looking for a new one I definitely would have given it serious consideration.

Anyway, Bank has given the green light ... will have the new Truck next Tuesday, maiden voyage of this setup will be down to Darien Lake on the 29th.

Can't wait


----------



## NWcamper2

NDJollyMon said:


> The mighty *TITAN *is a half ton










Oh the mighty Titan it is


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Disadvantages:
> 1. Noise. On the bright side however, it keeps the deer out of my way.
> 2. Cost $4000-$5000 option.


Dont forget engine oil. The diesels average double to 3x the amount of crankcase capacity of oil. That increases your PM costs too, especially if you are running synthetic's.









I'm not bad mouthing the mighty Diesels, I'm looking for one myself. Just thought I would add to your list, in case anyone else is contemplating the upgrade.









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy

I will say this, the 05 I test ran sure seemed quieter than the 04 next to it, and way more quiet than the 03. Funny thing is on our last camping trip my life laughed at me cause I could spot out a diesel way before she could and I could always hear the Dodge diesels since those puppys really purr loud compared to their chevy/ford counterparts. But in all fairness I don't know if I heard one of the latest ones while camping.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Everytime a diesel truck is near us, my wife says, "I'm sure glad we didn't buy one of those noisy things!"

(of course...she hated my FLOWMASTER MUFFLER too!)


----------



## luv2rv

Just a quick update.

The Trailblazer is officially gone! Gonna miss it... it was a great little SUV.









But, we now have the 3/4 ton Sierra and absolutely cannot wait to connect it to the Outback this weekend for our trek to Darien Lake.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Wayne,

Can't hide the Canadian dollar!! Wish I was loaded like the rest of you. Sounds like a nice truck you have.

Good luck with the tow to Darien Lake. Have fun and stay warm.

Remember, Fire Safety, don't leave your fire unattended....

KS


----------



## lukn2doit2

y-guy, this one is very quiet compared to some of the older fords and Chevy's we have here at work... not a problem in a drive through. The older ones I've had to shut OFF to get them to hear me!!! Granted, its not as quite as the Tahoe, but inside while driving and fut out of it, its very quite (but you know its a diesel!







)

NDJollyMon, yep and your proab glad to when i floor it and it looks like you have a thunder storm flowing you... not real black, but SMOKE.
that Nissan just smokes, without the smoke! hahaha

Finally on this 5th tank of FUEL, i got 15.2 mpg and its still climbing - so now i am even with the 04 Nissan frontier i traded in - so the wife is happy... I'd get more, but i never get over 55 for more than a minute to and from work. Can't wait until i can get on the interstate for about an hour to see the MPG. Not a good vehicle for startup to shutdown in 12 minutes!!!!

As mentioned above, PM costs are higher, but when normal scheduled oil changes are at 15000 miles or 7500 miles severe duty, it does take a bite out of the 2 to 3 gallon oil changes!!!! I got the dealer to throw in the first 2 scheduled, so that will get me to at least 15000 to 20000 miles. The filter is gonna eat ya up though... $65 for an oil change at the local dodge place, have not priced it at a 15m lube place yet.

congrats luv2rv, hope your trip this weekend is sweet with the new rig!


----------



## Cats4Nat

Nissan Titan received just a smidge slightly better review than Silverado in Trailer Life magazine 2 or 3 months ago. Cost a little less .....a LITTLE less....than silverado....we were at Lakewood and Pirateland for 2 weeks....everyone has a truck..mostly 2500 and 3500 diesels....mostly silverado...everyone loves there diesels!!

My hubby is starting to work on me.....oh, can I get you something to drink....(means can we buy a truck),......can I massage your feet....(means can we buy new truck).....oh no, you rest, let me clean the bathrooms.....(DEFINITELY MEANS CAN WE BUY NEW TRUCK WITH BIG TIME KISSING-UP!!!).

I think I may milk this for a year or two!

Sandra


----------



## NDJollyMon

Sandra...give in to the truck! Give in to the truck!

When my Tahoe broke for the last time, and CHEVY wouldn't see things my way....well...long story short...I will buy them no more. Just a personal experience. I've driven Chevy's all my life, but I'm mad at them now. I'm giving Nissan a try.


----------



## Y-Guy

Lukn... I've figured I will be learning to do my own oil changes, seems pretty common among the diesel guys. Most say that Wal-Mart is the best place for oil and reasonable filters, though there are some on line places that beat them. Even their oil changes are reasonable. I just sent a guy over to my sales guy and he said they have a finders fee for that, I just asked for oil change coupons instead LOL Start up and shut down is something to pay attention too, I may go for a remote start unit since it will also run the engine to cool the turbo down for 10-15 minutes, then turn it off and make sure all the doors are locked. Gotta love automation!

Sandra... You and my wife I tell ya! You have us figured out!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Y-Guy, don't forget that during startup, when the engine is cold, you will need to wait for the glow plugs to cycle. Otherwise, that powerstroke may not start up, especially on a cold morning. I don't know if there is a remote starter that can be programmed for that delay or not?

Tim


----------



## snsgraham

Does the Powerstroke still require the "glow plug wait"? I thought that was old tech stuff.
I had one of the first Ford International diesels in my '86 F-250. Being polite to say it was not a good engine







but that is a different story. It had the "glow plug" drill but all 3 of the Duramax's here at work start like a gas engine, turn the key and go. VERY quiet diesels too.

Scott


----------



## Y-Guy

Tim - some of the remote starts do allow for the warm up. Some are timer based (not as highly recommend) others plug in to the system and know when its ready to start. Since its not that cold here that won't be high on my mod list anytime soon, though having the A/C kick on in the summer would be nice. Most of the time its at most a 30 second wait, guys around my area say your ready in 10 seconds.

Scott - I haven't seen the 05s yet but one some they are eliminating the lights. Ford considered it too from what I've read, but allowing the glow plugs to warm is generally a good idea, but they are trying to make them more user friendly and 'idiot proof"


----------



## Guest

Y-Guy said:


> ....., but allowing the glow plugs to warm is generally a good idea, but they are trying to make them more user friendly and 'idiot proof"





> Steve,
> I think you're right, but in my limited experience they'll just come up with a new and improved idiot. My last Ford ('97) had the light, worked fine. I'm a firm believer in the KISS principal (Keep It Simple Stupid). The more there is, the more there is to break.
> 
> Happy Camping,
> 
> Gary


----------



## lukn2doit2

Yep... mines got the idiot light, but here so far its been above 60 (the number in the manual and visor) for basically not worrying about it. Below 60 they say to pay attention to it, and around 32 you may need to turn the ignition back off/on again to cycle the warmer again (but no more than 2 times). My wife just gets in, turns the key and is already out the driveway...

We will see how it does when the mornings are in the 30's and 40's in a few months.

y-guy, ill be looking in a few thousand miles for the parts and oil (and where everything is at on the engine) to see what its going to cost me in time and money - i have 4 oil coupons, and will get another when i bring in the dodge survey and fill it out "IN THE DEALERSHIP"!!!









I would really love a remote start, that would work out very well for my short trips to work in the morning... would at least give the engine time to warm up. So, how much longer you got to wait? weeks? Your driving me crazy waiting on that new rig!!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

For you Nissan folks...Free Nissan Vehicle Offer


----------



## NDJollyMon

I saw that on a TITAN forum. Sweet.


----------



## Y-Guy

Gary you're probably right the Ford forum is full of complaints when they switched from the "wait to start" light to the symbol. I don't mind the wait I usually flip though my talk radio lineup when I get in the truck... but it's going to be a hard habit to break.

lukn2doit2 I don't know yet, I am hoping I'll find out more either Sat or Monday from the dealer when they get the updated sheets. Dealer had a nice King Ranch unit it, loaded, but alas it was only an F250 and seating for 4.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Y...one of my chiefs sported up to the station in an F-350 yesterday. I looked it over. Nice ride. It looks great, but I can't imagine why Ford would put such small wheels on such a big truck. It had 16'' wheels, but room for some HUGE wheels.

Looks like he has some type of rear sonar too. Sweet.


----------



## Y-Guy

I thought the smallest they shipped with were 17", mine have been ordered with 18" wheels. Like hits I ordered the reverse sensor, liked how it beeps when you get near an object. I have a huge blind spot with the Av, but the F350 doesn't seem as bad from my test drives.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> mine have been ordered with 18" wheels.


My goodness, you better trade that thing in before it's time for new tires. It's gonna cost a fortune to wrap those 18"ers in rubber....









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy

You know Tim I am wondering the same thing, I'm waiting to hear from my dealer if the 18" are holding production up, its a rumor that's been tossed around and the 17" wheels look fine too, but its part of the upgrade package from what I understand.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Bigger than Y's new truck...........


----------



## camping479

Don't click that link Steve!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Yikes!


----------



## rennerbee

Oh My Gawsh! We actually saw one of those this weekend at the Seaside, OR Hot Rod Happenins car show (alhtough it wasn't a part of the show, I think it towed one in). HUGE, what struck me was the 18 wheeler type mirrors it had! My husband's moth dropped when he saw it! That thing is a monster!


----------



## Y-Guy

Now that is a TRUCK...









Welcome to Mr. Y-Guy's Neighborhood. Today were going learn a new word. Can you say
*OVERKILL*

Sure I knew you could.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Hmmmm, DT466 Turbo diesel engine, Allison 2000 series 5 speed automatic transmission.....27,000# GVWR, wait, I already drive one of those, and it has a 500 gallon fresh water tank, and a 30 gallon soap sud tank on it, and the water pump is a high capacity unit.....1250 GPM!

Tim


----------



## jbwcamp

Just bought the wife a 2000 F350 Four Door Long Bed, and I thought it's big!


----------



## jbwcamp

We got the bug to buy a new TV. My wifes mini van died about a month ago.







We discussed replacing it with a new TV and retiring the Dodge from having to tow the 28rss. It tows it well enough, but I want to travel where we want (ie. out west). The Dodge just couldn't handle the mountains. After reading the great input from you all on this website and others we decided on a 1 ton Diesel. We decided to purchase used found a great one in our budget.

Just bought the wife a 2000 F350 Turbo Diesel, Four Door Long Bed. It is not the DRW but I could not belive just how big it really is. We brought it home and hooked up the 28rss and both stood back and just staired at how long the whole rig is. 
Now I see the Navastar and could not imagine driving all that down the road!









Thanks for all your great input concerning trucks, it made our decision much easer.








Jon


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Congrats, and good luck with the new F350. I bet your DW loves driving that to the local grocery and parking it.









Mike, Kevin, I think I need an intervention. I'm getting that fever all over again.























Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Tim,

Hose yourself down, it will pass. (huge monthly payment, huge monthly payment.)

I bet that big truck sure would push some snow though....hmmmm


----------



## NDJollyMon

The truck forums are talking about the same monster truck.

Grunt, grunt, grunt. (sounds better coming from Tim Allen!)


----------



## camping479

Sit down Tim, try and relax, have a beer and think about all those monthly payments adding up to 35k or so.









Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Better yet Tim, let me sit down, have a beer and think how to spend YOUR money for ya.

Maybe you should buy matching his and her trucks. It's only money!, you can always borrow from Y's money tree if you're short some.


----------



## mswalt

Anyone towing with a Ford Excursion? I'm considering replacing my Suburban and can't find a 2500 Burb anywhere in town. I don't know much about TVs and am thinking I need some more power. Suggestions? Feedback?

Mark


----------



## Mac

I have an 04 Excursion with the V10/4.3 rear-end. With this set-up, you can tow up to 11,00 lbs. I've never weighed it on a scale, but I'm 100% sure that my loaded 28BHS is close to 4000lbs under that. So, as you would expect, towing is no problem. The down side is that I get about 11mpg driving around town, and 8mpg while towing the 28BHS.

I love the Excursion though!!!


----------



## mswalt

Mac,

I have a Suburban (1500) right now and only towed my 26RS once so far but thought I got somewhere around 13 MPG with it. Not sure if I want to drop to less than 10.

The Excursion I'm looking at is a 2003 Eddie Bauer XLT with the 6.8L V-10 with about 25K miles.

Any input or suggestions are welcome!!

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Excursion diesel will get you lots of room inside, towing and gas mileage.

And they are darn nice looking when decked out.(but$$$$$$)

My Ford 5.4L gets 15 MPG normal and 7.5 to 8 MPG when towing on normal roads.

Happy shopping, good luck.


----------



## camping479

Here's a thread I found over at RV.NET about some people having sway problems with Ex's. Turns out it has something to do with the engineering of the rear suspension. It's long but worth a look if you're interested.

Here's the link;

http://www.trailerlife.com/cforum/index.cf...id/14156556.cfm

Mike


----------



## Golden Mom

........and you were on another forum.......does Jolly know about this?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thanks guys....that was close. I think the fever broke for now.









Tim


----------



## camping479

Any time Tim. Us small block 1/2 tonners need to stick together.

Goldenmom,

Since I'm a moderator, I need to keep up on what the "other" sites are up to too









Mike


----------



## Y-Guy

Y-Guy begins waving the new 2005 Truck brochures in the air, fanning the flames of the fever. mmmmm new car smell.


----------



## camping479

The new car smell usually goes away long before the payments do!!
















Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber

My little ol 1/2 ton, old 2003 truck still has the new smell, must be the leather keeps smelling good even 1 year into payments.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Goldy...I'm watching Mike closely. We don't want to lose him to "The Dark Side!" 

PS...my 'new car smell' has dissipated. Time to trade.


----------



## camping479

I will never go to the dark side


----------



## Thor

Well, the fever hit me again







. I was pretty close in getting a new crew cab with all the toys when the fever spray managed to control my urges







. I think I did something stupid...don't tell the wife. The fever hit big time!!! Close in closing the deal.

I will post a pic when the it is in my driveway...It should be by weekend.

Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon

Thor...move towards the white light...come...be free!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

Step back and tell your wife, your fever will subside, you will be much richer if you only talk to your wife first. Stay with us, the lonely 1/2 toners with the old trucks.

Don't do it.....


----------



## camping479

I have become completely immune to the fever, I don't even think about a new truck or have any desire to go look at them.

I do enjoy watching all of you with your new rides though. Glad it's your money and not mine, mine's in the bank























Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Oh no! Not another victim of the fever!

I started to get it again this weekend, while weekending on Long Beach Island in NJ, with good friends, I was looking real keenly at my buddy's Ford E-350 EXT, with a PSD. Was thinking, wow, a 9600LB GVWR, a powerstroke, and seating for 12. Long wheel base too!

That fever subsided when he started having mechanical trouble on the way home, and I towed his 18' Haulmark utility trailer to his house with the 'ole 1/2 ton small block! Of course I still looked at both the Ford and GM web pages and did some research on the full size vans. For those that are interested, here it goes.

You can only get a diesel in the Ford, and you can only get AWD in the GM, but you can't get the AWD in the 3500 series GM, and the only engine choice that GM gives you is the 6.0 Vortec.

Guess I'll be driving that Avalanche for a while.

Tim


----------



## camping479

Good job Tim, you're learning to work through it when the fever comes.









Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon

Deeeeeep breaths. In with the good....out with the bad.

Good.

Now go buy a new truck!


----------



## Y-Guy

Thanks Pete I needed that new truck Yoga class, I almost canceled my order in favor of a 1984 Yugo Supreme II Limited with gold spokes.

Then the fog from my mind cleared and I saw before me...









... and I was brought back to reality *wondering when will my truck get here!*


----------



## rennerbee

Oh Steve, that's a Beauty! I'm not going to let Dave see it! Or maybe I should...


----------



## Y-Guy

Its not mine but finally found a pic of one darn close.


----------



## vern38

Fever







Had that several times, stayed home for a month after the sticker shock or should I say wife shock























Vern


----------



## Thor

Y-Guy

Sweeeeeeeeeet!







set of wheels. Are the colours the same as your truck to be?

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy

Yes colors are, that one is an XTL while mine will be a Lariat so there are a few changes but nothing huge.


----------



## arnoldee

NDJollyMon said:


> ....and the Titan's "BIG TOW" package comes with many other features such as a tranny cooler w/fan, a tranny temp gauge, a 5 speed transmission, and tow / haul mode, taller gears, & traction control???
> [snapback]11632[/snapback]​


Yes, Titan is the TRUCK.







It is big and powerful.....It saved our lives...
Accident in May, long story (had Titan for 3 wks and Hi-Lo for 2 days,driving
along and a 18 wheeler jack-knifed, ran through driver side of both truck and 
trailer) glad the Titan had the power to get us off the road. We have another
Titan with Tow package, 4 x 4 offroad, loaded, except I miss the navigation
system on this Titan. Have to order it special... But, the exciting thing is we
are picking up our new 21 RS Outback next week...so excited. So we vote
for Titan.....Its the TRUCK sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon

arnold...
Nice story! Glad you survived! Welcome.
I never had the Nav package, but I carry my portable GPS!

Y Guy...
Your truck is on hold right now. I'm testing it for FORD!


----------



## Y-Guy

Cool burn off those first 1000 miles at 50MPH for me!


----------



## Thor

I brought it home to show the family, however I think it is the wrong colour (black)









I will post some pics to see what everyone thinks.

Thor


----------



## Thor

Here is the stupid thing I was talking about.

















What are your thoughts. The Caddy is a beautiful ride but I think the colour needs to be white or sand.

Thor


----------



## camping479

Bling, Bling, baby


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

My dad's got an Escalade, and he love's it. Of course, he's not towing a 5000+# TT behind it, but it does have a 325 HP 6 liter engine. Of course, white would definately match the Outback better. After all, if you going to buy a new truck, it might as well match!









One week, and the fever is not coming back. By the way, my buddy found out what was wrong with his PSD van. A fuse on something was burned out, at least that is what his wife told my wife, and then she told me.

1/2 ton small blocks are good......large payments are bad......1/2 ton small blocks are good....large payments are bad..........

Tim


----------



## camping479

Excellent Tim, you are doing great.

Mike


----------



## Thor

Maybe there is a 10 steps program to cure the fever, just like for Outbackeraholics







Oh I think it is actually 12









Thor


----------



## Thor

Tim

I think your right, if your spending $$$ you might as well get things to match.

Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Thor,

Can't hide the money.

.5 ton, .5 ton, .5 ton, .5 the payment........Tim, good job, you're holding in there.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Like I said before...

We need a THERAPY section on the forum!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Its going to get worse with camping season coming to a close. I'm safe, I still have new car smell







and all that bright laser red paint to polish. Maybe after a few mountain trips I'll get the itch.

Oh, and a wife that keeps me under control. Heh heh.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Better keep that bright red paint out of NY during winter, unless you like the salt white that we all get. In the summer I have a blue Honda, winter I have a new gray/white Honda. Gotta love it. Yikes old man winter is knockin!!


----------



## aplvlykat

I just couldn't resist. A local dealer is advertising a 2003 ford 250 xlt short bed, crew cab, two tone tan(would match the TT great) with a V10. It has 31000 miles and looks in very good shape. They are asking $25000 the only thing that bothers me is the mileage. Is this a good price and does the mileage seem to high?? What kind of gas mileage does a V10 get and is the V10 a dependable motor?? Kirk


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

You might need to add an additional fuel tank into the bed of the truck.....The V10 is Ford's answer to the big block, and it gets the mileage you would expect from a big block. At least from what I have been told.

Tim


----------



## rennerbee

DH says that if you don't jump on it-he will!







Yeah-RIGHT! I haven't given him permission yet...or was it the other way around?


----------

